# New Code: Automatic Activation of the Hazard Warning System.



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is something that is activated in Europe, but not in North American (NA) cars. markgca***8217;s response to my other posting inspired me to finally post this one.

If the "Brake Force Display***8221; function is activated at a speed exceeding 70 km/h (about 43 mph), and remains active until the vehicle comes to a halt, the hazard warning system (also called "Emergency Stop Signal") is automatically switched on when the vehicle stops. It can be manually switched off again at any time. Once the vehicle begins to move at a speed over 10 km/h (about 6.2 mph) again, the system switches the hazard warning lights off automatically.

To activate this feature in NA, change the following code:
*
FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_ENABLE->aktiv (default in NA is nicht_aktiv)*

The following parameters can also be modified to adjust the onset of the warning lights during an emergency stop. As you can see they can be quite complex.

*FRM-3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_AKTIVIERUNG_GESCHWINDIGKEIT (default is Werte=14 (decimal 20)
*
Speed threshold for activation of the hazard warning lights flashing when emergency braking function

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_ERSATZ_BEI_ABS (default is Werte=0A (decimal 10)*

Equivalent delay in ABS control intervention for calculating the risk value of 'G'. [Value x 0.5 m / s ^ 2]
The default requires a deceleration of 5m/s (square) for activation.

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_BESCHLEUNIGUNG (default is Werte=0F (15 decimal)*

Minimum acceleration required for the warning lights flashing again. [Value x 0.1 m / s ^ 2]

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_EXPONENT (default is Werte=03 (3 decimal)*

Exponent [N] formula | Amount N ^ a = acceleration | a

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_LOESCHZEIT_MIN (default is Werte=03 (3 decimal)*

Minimum extinction time which is used to delete danger value 'G', when the calculated extinction time is smaller.

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_GEFAHRENWERT_MIN (default is Werte=00, 46)*

Danger value "G", on the WBL is switched on below the minimum speed. [Value x 10]

*FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->WB_GB_FAKTOR- (default is Werte=01, F4)*

Factor [F] for calculating the erasure time after the threat value is reset. tLoesch = (Vo * G) / F [value x 100]

My suggestion is to leave these values alone and just turn on the Automatic Activation of the Hazard Warning System with the first code above (which is normally off on NA). That said, if you were the kind of people that ***8220;leaves things alone***8221;, you would not be reading this coding forum to begin with. If there is a Physicist among our lot, please chime in and enlighten us if you think BMW***8217;s settings can be improved. (markgca I am hoping you will jump on this one )

If you also want to modify Brake Force Display (also called Dynamic Brake Light or Adaptive Brake Lights) to flashing brake lights (as it is used in Europe). Please refer to my earlier posting (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=675251).

None of these code changes are possible without the resources, tools and advice provided by Shawn, Sean and others.

JEG23


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

This would be double blink Emergency Stop Signal or the regular one?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

icuc said:


> This would be double blink Emergency Stop Signal or the regular one?


icuc,

I would assume it is the one type of blinking you get when you push manually the Hazard warning button.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Day O, day O...

:freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Day O, day O...
> 
> :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc


And those are the good bananas. Thanks.

JEG23


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Great find! Never knew these things existed.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

JEG23 said:


> icuc,
> 
> I would assume it is the one type of blinking you get when you push manually the Hazard warning button.
> 
> JEG23


Yes, I was referring the same type of blinking. It is working on the E chassis where we would change the function name DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK.


----------

